# Which is best - Mahlkonig K30 or Eureka Mythos ?



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Would be grateful for some advice. Which is best for home use between a Mahlkonig K30 or Eureka Mythos (used purchase). Mainly interested in taste in the cup and also grind retention. I've had lots of good coffee from K30's - but recognise that many rave about the Mythos. Thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I guess a K30 owner will tell you a K30 and likewise a Mythos owner. I would hazard a guess that the Mythos wins the retention battle, as for in the cup, whats one mans meat is another mans poison!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@jeebsy has owned a K30 and currently owns a Mythos One ClimaPro. You haven't mentioned if you're considering the old standard Mythos or the newer Mythos One ClimaPro?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

K30 is a nice wee unit, tidy and solid in the cup but if you have the space I'd probably go for the mythos. K30 is a pain in the arse to clean out, doesn't retain much between shots but it gets messy in the chamber


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Definitely not the newer Mythos.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Space is not really a problem as my set up is confined to the utility room. Difficult cleaning out is a faff I could do without ! Have spotted a couple of k30's and Mythos's - looking for a good clean example for not too much money - I have dithered for far too long ! Will see what I can get.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

As DFK suggests, the recommendations will generally be for the machine that the person owns or has owned personally.

All I can add is that Ive owned a used Mythos and now have a new Mythos and there is very little between the two in the cup. Clima Pro looks prettier and is quieter with the lower RPM but thats the biggest difference. End results are very similar


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

working dog said:


> As DFK suggests, the recommendations will generally be for the machine that the person owns or has owned personally.
> 
> All I can add is that Ive owned a used Mythos and now have a new Mythos and there is very little between the two in the cup. Clima Pro looks prettier and is quieter with the lower RPM but thats the biggest difference. End results are very similar


I have a spaziale Vivaldi - so clearly looks are not a high priority ! Appreciate the advice - think I will find the best deal I can find for either of them !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've owned Both. Both are capable of great espresso , both will be more consistent with some beans or weight on the beans. Older Myhtos might need a clump crusher fitting . Lots

Older k30 check model to see if they have an updated chamber and flap in them ( this is more costly to replace )


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

clump crusher mod is about a tenner and takes 15 mins to fit

Makes a huge improvement


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I've owned Both. Both are capable of great espresso , both will be more consistent with some beans or weight on the beans. Older Myhtos might need a clump crusher fitting . Lots
> 
> Older k30 check model to see if they have an updated chamber and flap in them ( this is more costly to replace )


Is there an approximate age which guarantees the updated chamber ? Would like to make sure I get the better version.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has the OP set a budget? Lots of K30's always available. people see them and wet their knickers at the prospect, without realising this:

the Air is the current version, then I suppose the K30 Vario being steeples, then the usual one to see the K30ES which is stepped and will need to top chamber replaced or you will end up with a clumpy monster.

Black one on Ebay now, for £295. It will go for more. Add in a couple of hundred for the adjustment needed, then it is not so cheap and without it, it is crap. A Mythos is fine. if it it needs the clump crusher fitted, I am guessing at £20

Happy hunting. Personally, I would bypass both and look at the current 83mm crop if funds allow


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@aodstratford Re chamber and machine age - sorry I can't be anymore help . As said each grinder had its fans ( I had a stepped one - didn't really have any issues dialling it in )


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

A lot of the people I know who work with the Mythos don't rate it. After chatting to people I'd go K30 (though in reality I'd rather go with something like a Robur). K30's good kit, tried and tested. My mates all say the Mythos feels like it has to be dialled in almost constantly. They are NOT, however, a busy London bar, so a lot of the criticism I've heard might be purely contextual.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm presuming you're talking about the standard Mythos not the new Mythos One ClimaPro because @Scotford who works alongside 2 (used to be 3!) everyday and rates them highly. Also @garydyke1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SeamusMcFlurry said:


> A lot of the people I know who work with the Mythos don't rate it. After chatting to people I'd go K30 (though in reality I'd rather go with something like a Robur). K30's good kit, tried and tested. My mates all say the Mythos feels like it has to be dialled in almost constantly. They are NOT, however, a busy London bar, so a lot of the criticism I've heard might be purely contextual.


I wouldnt want a robur in the home , retention is a killer for the home barista , specially on the OD version

Horses for course , cafe's i frequent have changed from a Robur to Clima Pro ( less retention , more accurate dose , less coffee needed in the hopper )

Anyway Grinder is for home use , so these are not consderations that the OP may be bothered about


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

SeamusMcFlurry said:


> A lot of the people I know who work with the Mythos don't rate it. After chatting to people I'd go K30 (though in reality I'd rather go with something like a Robur). K30's good kit, tried and tested. My mates all say the Mythos feels like it has to be dialled in almost constantly. They are NOT, however, a busy London bar, so a lot of the criticism I've heard might be purely contextual.


My local shops hates their k30s.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Which K30 model? Vario? Air?

My experience is thus :

If you are high volume and making drinks all day long the Clima Pro is rock solid. The K30 will drift as it gets hotter/colder.

If you are low volume and have extended quiet periods you might find the Mythos drifts - the beans sat in the heated chamber for an extended period will cause shots to speed up a touch (3 seconds or so) and then all of a sudden they will slow down again when the fresh batch hit the column, unfortunately in this situation the barista will over adjust the grind finer and it will then choke once the fresh beans hit - You end up where you first started in terms of grind settings . You'll hear ''oh for fecks sake, Ive been Mythos'd''. The K30 will be fine.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

SeamusMcFlurry said:


> A lot of the people I know who work with the Mythos don't rate it. After chatting to people I'd go K30 (though in reality I'd rather go with something like a Robur). K30's good kit, tried and tested. My mates all say the Mythos feels like it has to be dialled in almost constantly. They are NOT, however, a busy London bar, so a lot of the criticism I've heard might be purely contextual.


Can only comment on home use and have to say that if the Mythos does need adjustment it is so predictable. 5 secs too slow or too fast, less than a 1/4 turn of the adjuster and youre back in the sweet spot. I tend to find that I need to adjust based on the age of the bean rather than be constantly adjusting during the day.

I'm not defending the grinder, just giving a view from home use


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> works alongside 2 (used to be 3!)


It's actually more like 9.


----------

